# Paw chewing out of control



## Rose0295 (Nov 29, 2013)

** I meant to start this thread under "health" ** 





Hi everyone,

I've been discussing food allergies under "dog food" but I need some help with my boys paws. 

Any suggestions for some instant relief?

The hydrocortisone spray I have is doing nothing. He is probably licking it right off anyway. This dermapaw ointment I have isn't working either. The Gentamicin spray used to work... it's not helping. 

I am constantly stopping him from licking... I walk away he licks/chews again immediately.

I'll try anything right now to give him some relief. 

Thanks!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Rose, that is how our first allergy dog's paws would get to the size of oranges, she would lick and worry at them til they swelled...
(She was so miserable that that led to our decision to get our 2nd allergy dog to a canine dermatologist, adn spend the $1000 to get the testing and intial treatment done-- he was on that hydrolyzed protein kibble for a few months, lost almost half his body weight and looked like a skeleton-- but we did figure out what foods he could eat)...
The only thing that would really stop the symptoms at that point, would be a steriod shot from the vet. Instant relief. 
But you are not treating the allergy at all, you are just covering up the symptoms and it has long term damage to your dog....


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Rinse his paws 1-2 times a day by having him stand/soak them in this mixture:

1 gallon warm water
1 cup white vinegar
1 cup hydrogen peroxide

Depending on the size of the dog, you can have him do one foot at a time in a bowl, or like I do for my frenchie, I have the solution in a cat litter pan and stand him in it for 5 minutes.

Also get some of this and apply it a few times a day, massaging it into the paws:

http://www.amazon.com/Kalaya-Emu-Oi...&qid=1386012822&sr=8-4&keywords=kenic+emu+oil


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Try some povidone iodine solution mixed with water to help with the itching 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDD9K_Ng-yw


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

My dog Deuce would lick his feet till they were bleeding from allergies, I tried all kinds of shampoos and the one that helped most was Tea Tree Oil Shampoo, I also use a tea tree oil balm.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

My dog was having issues with this the beginning of the season. It was environmental related not food related. I started washing his feet with soap and water a few times a day, upped is fish oil dosage, rubbed coconut oil into his paw pads and in between (he was viciously chewing at the pads and pulling the hair out from in between, really red and irritated). I ended up having to put a cone on him when he wouldn't stop chewing and licking and after a few days with the cone on and the washing and coconut oil they seemed to heal up enough for him to stop bothering with them so much. The fish oil also seemed to help with his excessive skin itching that started with the cold weather and use of heat in n the house.


----------



## Rose0295 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm assuming it is safe it he happens to lick off these solutions? 

Should I stop the other medicated sprays (Gentamicin spray) while doing the soaks? 

Believe me .... I would love to get him allergy tested but don't have an extra $1k +


----------



## Rose0295 (Nov 29, 2013)

xoxluvablexox said:


> My dog was having issues with this the beginning of the season. It was environmental related not food related. I started washing his feet with soap and water a few times a day, upped is fish oil dosage, rubbed coconut oil into his paw pads and in between (he was viciously chewing at the pads and pulling the hair out from in between, really red and irritated). I ended up having to put a cone on him when he wouldn't stop chewing and licking and after a few days with the cone on and the washing and coconut oil they seemed to heal up enough for him to stop bothering with them so much. The fish oil also seemed to help with his excessive skin itching that started with the cold weather and use of heat in n the house.


What kind of cone did you use?

How often did you use the coconut oil (just at night?) 

I have coconut oil and dermapaw ointment which contains - (sage oil, lavender oil, vitamin e, shea butter, evening primrose oil, emu oil, almond oil, chamomile oil, white pretroleum jelly and beeswax) 


I need something that will work as quickly as possible....


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Good suggestions all around.

I definitely agree with the cone. For one of my dogs growing up, it was the only way to stop him long enough to allow them to heal. We typically put it on for a few hours when he wouldn't leave his feet alone, then when we took it off he wasn't as interested in chewing them anymore. Kong sells cones I think, or you could talk to your vet. Ours was the standard plastic one they send you home with after surgery.

Is he on flea treatment? My childhood dog would chew his feet because of a flea allergy and finding effective repellents and treatments helped a lot.

My current pup chews his feet seasonally, so it seems to be environmental. In his case, washing his feet helps a lot.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Rose0295 said:


> What kind of cone did you use?
> 
> How often did you use the coconut oil (just at night?)
> 
> ...



I just picked up a plastic cone from Petco. They had a bunch of different sizes. 

I was putting on the coconut at night around bed time when he wouldn't be walking around a lot or going outside anymore.

That sounds like a good product. I'm not really familiar with essential oils though so my only concern would be to check online and make sure lavender oil and such doesn't cause skin irritation. It's probably in such a small diluted amount though that it really shouldn't make a difference.


I did the same thing with the cone as elrohwen mentioned, left it on 24/7 the first couple of days then only put it on if I saw him really bothering his paws again after that.


----------



## Rose0295 (Nov 29, 2013)

So I have been doing the povidone iodine/water dip for a couple days now with coconut oil rubbed in at night. I don't think I've seen much of a change but ...... 

Could dogs be allergic to coconut oil? I started to give it to him in his food a couple weeks ago and his body seems itchier. He is scratching his stomach and legs more than usual. I don't know if his paw chewing is worse b/c of it or he made it worse by all the chewing. 

I stopped putting it in his food and I'm going to use the dermapaw ointment I have instead (http://www.dermapaw.com/Ingredients.html) Unless someone can suggest something else to help heal his paws. Anyone heard of or had luck with apple cider vinegar spray on the paws?


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Rose0295 said:


> So I have been doing the povidone iodine/water dip for a couple days now with coconut oil rubbed in at night. I don't think I've seen much of a change but ......
> 
> Could dogs be allergic to coconut oil? I started to give it to him in his food a couple weeks ago and his body seems itchier. He is scratching his stomach and legs more than usual. I don't know if his paw chewing is worse b/c of it or he made it worse by all the chewing.
> 
> I stopped putting it in his food and I'm going to use the dermapaw ointment I have instead (http://www.dermapaw.com/Ingredients.html) Unless someone can suggest something else to help heal his paws. Anyone heard of or had luck with apple cider vinegar spray on the paws?



My pup had yeasty toes. For the life of me I couldn't figure out what "that smell" was until I was educated on yeast infections. He would chew his paws. I was told to dip his whole paw in 50/50 vinegar/water soln. twice a day and let him air dry. Instead I used straight white vinegar and dipped him for about 3-4 days and his yeast cleared up on the paws and hasn't had a problem since. I would use 50/50 apple cider vinegar with the mother. This is also safe if the dogs licked it. I would leave the peroxide out as I don't want them ingesting that. His paws do smell from time to time, but he doesn't chew them anymore. I also suggest cutting out all biscuits, wheat, grain, flour, sugary treats and foods. This will feed the yeast.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

You can pat the paws dry with towel.


----------



## Rose0295 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Hector4.. but they don't smell. 

I think it's a contact allergy but I can't get him to stop gnawing on his feet to let them heal. The more he chews them the redder and itchier they are getting. He won't leave a cone on. He fights to get it off constantly. 

I know the povidone dips and ointment would take time but I don't have the time to wait. I need something immediate. Maybe he needs steroids for a week or so. 

I think I will try the Apple Cider vinegar.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

He either needs to tolerate a cone or a short dose of steroids like you said, cos you aren't going to get anywhere if the paws don't have time to heal from him chewing them. Once they have healed, then you will be able to tell if what you are treating him with is working. Also, it sounds like you are chopping and changing between methods way to often, you need to stick with 1 thing for at least 6 weeks realistically before you are going to know for sure. So pick one thing and stick with it, and then if it doesn't work at least you can rule it out. Personally I would try a barrier cream like the oil or pawpaw or something along those lines. But it's up to you.

If you think it's contact you could try booties when he goes outside to really minimise what he touches.


----------



## Rose0295 (Nov 29, 2013)

mashlee08 said:


> Also, it sounds like you are chopping and changing between methods way to often, you need to stick with 1 thing for at least 6 weeks realistically before you are going to know for sure. So pick one thing and stick with it, and then if it doesn't work at least you can rule it out.


My husband keeps saying that too. It's just that I'm looking for some instant relief and I guess only the steroids will do that. (which I want to avoid even a short dose). I had stopped rubbing in the coconut oil only because he's been getting it in his food for the past couple weeks and he seems itchier all over. I will stick with the povidone dips and dermapaw ointment. 

Maybe he will keep booties on to stop chewing.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

used this with good results http://www.anmpharm.com/spraypruritic/

The vinegar rinse is a good idea too. 

Cheap booties to make Kids non-skid socks and some Velcro stick on tape


----------

